# TIS-PL Tag for French Motorways



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

Do any of my fellow MHers own one of these? I am not talking about the Class1,2 and 5 tag for cars and small MH's etc but the tag for larger Class 3 and 4 vehicles (covering larger MH's including some/most A Class I guess).

If so could you advise on set up costs and on going usage costs? 

I already have a Liberty-tag for my car however I think my new MH may well be to tall (3.0m limit on the tag and we are offically 3.05m) to be able to use. I aim to try and avoid Mways wherever possible but having a tag is very useful

Thanks

Graham


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We have a tag for the car , but not for the MH ( 5.5 ton, 3.2 metres).
Reason being that if you pass through a manual booth,they always charge us. Classe 2.
There have been lots if threads about the merits or not of demanding a classe 2 for your MH, even if it clearly falls in 3. Personally , I do not demand it but am happy to make a reduced payment it their employees ask for it.
Hence no tag. They always know how big we are


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We like the one for the car and want the same convenience with the MH hence the post.


----------



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

*Vinci Tag*

Hi

We live in France and have one of these on our 4X4 (Vinci)

It is linked to our French bank account and we get notification of how much its cost us about a month after last use. Its very handy and to be honest I would not be without it and plan to get one for the motor home.

I think there is a minimal cost to set up and use but very insignificant compared to the ease of use and being able to travel through some Peage gates at 30mph without stopping

Regards

Graham


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Vinci Tag*



piggiebank said:


> Hi
> 
> We live in France and have one of these on our 4X4 (Vinci)
> 
> ...


Hi Graham - thanks for this.

Just to be clear is yours the one that is good for Class 3 vehicles (i.e. over 3.5t and higher than 3m)? I have the one for Class 1,2 and 5 but need one for the bigger vehicles which puts it into HGV class and presumably higher toll charges.

If so could you give an indication of costs? Please email me if that is more convenient

Thanks

Graham


----------



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

Just to be clear is yours the one that is good for Class 3 vehicles (i.e. over 3.5t and higher than 3m)? I have the one for Class 1,2 and 5 but need one for the bigger vehicles which puts it into HGV class and presumably higher toll charges.

If so could you give an indication of costs? Please email me if that is more convenient

http://www.vinci-autoroutes.com/fr/..._web_-vinci_guide_tarifs_2014_48p_220x297.pdf

Hi The link above leads to the vinci brochure / tarrif guide. If you scroll through it you will find pictures for the different groups and specific weight bands for the groups
I hope this helps

Regards
Graham


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for this  

I am aware of the bandings regarding weights/heights etc I was more interested in knowing how much more it was being a Class 3 than Class 1 or 2. Page 6 gives an indiaction - it looks like in excess of twice as much 8O 

Graham


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I'm not sure if it helps but the route we do all the time from Calais to our house in the var cost €107 in the car but would be €293 in a tag axel 3.8 tonne motorhome.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

There are 4 companies that issue the PL tags, this one https://www.axxes.fr/en/offre-viaxxes.html
Offer a combined account with car and HGV tag and they quote you save 13% on tolls in France and 50% in Spain.
You can change the language to English on the website to find more info.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*French motorway tolls*

Hi,
I have a French motorway tag and used it last year with only 1 hitch when it did not register but it was soon sorted via the booth intercom. Our motorhome is over 3.5T and just over 3 M high. Always billed as class 2 and even class 1 once, so you should not have any problems using your existing tag.

Nidge


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks all - this is great info, cheers

Expensive business Class 3 over Class 1 or 2 isnt it 8O 

More reason to go on the smaller roads I guess and plan shorter journeys. Unfortunately this years is all booked and sorted but next year will be different  

Cheers again

Graham


----------

